# Trying to get mail server working



## wonslung (Nov 1, 2009)

I followed the guide here, and i've got MOST of it working correctly....i'm just having a little trouble getting everything to work.  I have very little experience with email servers so this is really driving me nuts.


Anyways, my problem is that squirrelmail doesn't seem to be showing the incoming mail.  I'm not sure at which point things went wrong....i can FIND the mailboxes and the messages on the server, but they never show up in squirrelmail.

Connecting with thunderbird is the same.


Sending outgoing mail works fine.  



I need to have virtual email accoiunts with webmail, if anyone knows of a better guide or a more up-to-date guide somewhere, i'd really appreciate the help.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 2, 2009)

Some info that would help:

What MTA (mail transfer agent) are you using?

Are you using Maildir or mailbox style mail boxes?

What program are you using to provide IMAP/POP access?  Do you have IMAP, POP, or both enabled?



I set up a mail server a couple years ago and remember having trouble getting it to work the way I wanted to, but was able to finally figure it out.  Depending on your setup, I may or may not be able to help.  There are a lot more knowledgeable people than myself on here though.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 3, 2009)

I followed the guide
http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4



I'm about to try again though.

I installed everything in a jail so i'm just going to start over and try again.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, i'm not sure where i went wrong originally...It was very strange, postfix and dovecot were both working without giving errors in the logs.

mail was being accepted and delivered (i could find it in the /usr/local/virtual/host@domain/user/new/ dir)

but when i'd log in via a client or via squirrelmail, i wasn't finding my mail....i could still SEND mail no problem....anyways...i spent all day reading various how-to guides for other os's (not a lot for freebsd but it couldn't be but so different right?)  and reading the one i originally followed....because i was running it in a jail it was fairly easy to start a new jail...

Well i'm happy to say i now have email working.  I can log in with thunderbird and squirrelmail.  Making new accounts with postfixadmin is working as intended.  I've looked over the original install quite a few times and i still dont' know what went wrong but i know this second install seems to work.  I'm going to now attempt to add spam and antivirus filters...Anyways, when i'm done i'm going to attempt another install and this time i plan to document it for a guide to help other people...this has been a great experience....I still don't understand ALL of it but i think i now know enough to repeat these results..


----------



## wonslung (Nov 5, 2009)

ok, i'm having a new problem now.

I can't seem to get maia mailguard to work.

I follow the guide and...it installs and what not...but i get these kinds of errors in my logs

```
status=deferred (lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while receiving the initial server greeting)
```

I'm sure it's something to do with the fact i'm running it in a jail but i can't figure it out.

If i leave maia installed, mail stops working, no incoming and no outgoing.


----------

